# Commodore 64 to make a comeback



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

*Commodore 64 set to make a comeback*

New Commodore 64
We can't help but love it when old favourites from gadget days gone by make a comeback, and so who's more than chuffed to hear that the vintage Commodore 64 computer is set to go on sale once again.










Yes, the computer that was no doubt the foundation of many Stuffers' gaming roots will be available through Commodore USA's online store, set to open on 1 June.

As can only be expected, it's had a spec tweak to conform with computers today, packing a 500GB hard drive and 4GB of RAM.

There will also be a choice of Blu-ray or DVD drive, touchpad, four USB ports and an Ethernet port. It'll also run a choice of operating systems, including Windows 7.

With all this updated tech, we're still hoping the new Commodore will have the same old-school charm of its predecessor.










We're still waiting on pricing, but in the meantime you can check out more in-depth specs and details over at the Commodore website.

So, are you excited? What games would you like to see make a comeback for the C64? Let us know below.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I wonder If they plan to relaunch a new version of the Amiga? My A4000 is still working today after 19 years of faithful service. I still edit videos on it and play the odd game.
Commodore was defiantly a pioneer in computers.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

Price is pretty steep for a niche product - but I give them credit for originality.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Price for the new Commodore will range from $499-$950 depending on the options installed.


----------

